# [App][Free + IAP][3.0+] TWRP Manager



## mazwoz (Jul 7, 2014)

First and foremost. We are not responsible for ANY data loss in using this app.

*TWRP Manager*

This app will let you install, restore, backup, and wipe your device. It uses OpenRecoveryScript commands to do the operations.

*Requirements:*
TWRP Recovery installed
Root access on device

*Download:*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ft.twrpmanager

*Issue Reporting:*
You MUST provide what device you are using and the steps to reproduce the issue. If it is not repeatable then please just say what you were doing and your device.

*Screenshots are attached.*
Thanks:
DeesTroy - obviously without TWRP, this app wouldn't exist. Also, for letting me use the TWRP images for this app. He also provided consultation for this app.
Mazwoz - He is my partner in crime in this project and has done tons of work on this app.
Lithid - He helped with a few bugs including layout issues.​
ATTACHED THUMBNAILS


----------

